# Handgelenkschmerzen beim Fahren



## J0HNW1CK (1. Mai 2016)

Hi,

habe schon Themen gefunden aber irgendwie passt nichts so recht.

Habe das problem das ich schon nach kürzester Zeit starke Handgelenkschmerzen habe,
so ab 20min. Fahren. Fahre ein Hardtail, Cube LTD Race 2016.
Bei meinem alten Bike 26" hatte ich das selbe Problem.

Ein Kollege sagte zu mir: Ich bringe zu viel Gewicht bzw. Druck auf den Lenker.
Ich selber habe aber auch ehrlich gesagt das ich den Lenker zu stark festhalte bzw. dagegen
drücke.

Was könnte ich tun?
- Kürzerer Vorbau?
- Andere Griffe?

Oder gibt es auch andere Lösungen?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (1. Mai 2016)

Oder einfach die Arme entlasten? Verlagere das Gewicht einfach auf die Füße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (1. Mai 2016)

Es ist öfters eine falsche Handstellung durch den geraden Lenker.
Gern werden da oft die Griffe von Ergon empfohlen, aber wenn dies falsch montiert sind, dann bringen es die Dinger auch nicht.

Ich würde erstmal mit abchecken, ob die Rahmengröße auch wirklich passend ist. Bei einer richtigen Sitzposition muß man da nicht verkrampft auf dem Rad sitzen. Das dagegen drücken liest sich etwas komisch.
Eigentlich sollte es  egal sein, wie fest man den Lenker hält - beim DH muß man ja auch mitunter recht fest zufassen...

Handgelenkschmerzen hatte ich auch mal. Ursache war ein zu starkes Abknicken der Handgelenke durch die öfters verbauten graden 6° Lenker.
Abhilfe brachte da ein Syntace mit 12° Biegung.


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2016)

Auch im Sitzen den Lenker entlasten und Dein Gewicht auf den Sattel bringen! 

Meiner Meinung nach einer der verbreitesten Fehlangewohnheiten dieses "auf den Lenker abstützen"!


----------



## DrMo (2. Mai 2016)

Handgelenkschmerzen - aus der Ferne schwer zu beurteilen und SO VIELE ANSATZPUNKTE

* Wo fährst du denn ? Holperwege, eher glatt, ...

* Wie fährst du den so ? Übst du viele Bunny Hops mit Vorderradlandung, verkrampft, entspannt, nach vorne gelehnt, ...

* Radsetup im Vergleich zu deinem Körper/Fahrweise: Rahmengröße, Oberrohrlänge, Vorbaulänge, Sattelpostion, Gabel/Dämpfereinstellung, ...
Evtl. mal zur Ergonomieberatung gehen, die vermessen dich und dein Rad (die 100Euro sind dann gut investiert)
Die meisten Shops können diesen Service (noch) nicht bieten.
oder es selbst probieren, z.B. nach Head/Laar: MountainbikenAlpin Lehrplan 7 (einige Seiten dazu)

* gute Handschuhe

* Training, Fahrtechnik: manchmal verschwinden die Scherzen wenn man "weicher" fahren gelernt hat und der Körper sich an die Belastungen gewöhnt hat

...

Ergonomische Griffe habe ich noch nie vermisst


----------



## RetroRider (23. Mai 2016)

Wenn die grundlegenden Dinge passen (also z.B. die Rahmengröße), könnte es auch an der Sattelneigung liegen.
Rückenschmerzen/"Hexenschuß": Sattel ist evtl. zu weit nach hinten geneigt.
Druck auf den Händen, Ermüdung: Sattel ist evtl. zu weit nach vorne geneigt.


----------



## clemsi (23. Mai 2016)

Funktioniert deine Gabel richtig? Sind deine Bremshebel so eingestellt, dass hand und unterarm mehr oder weniger eine linie bilden? 
Wenn du stark über dem lenker hängst, können solche sachen stress auf das handgelenk bringen- neben den anderen hier genannten dingen. Zu weich/harte/dünne/dicke Griffe äußern sich meistens eher in verkrampften fingern und/oder Armpump.


----------



## xrated (23. Mai 2016)

Ich konnte es mit Lenker mit weniger Rise (die Handgelenke sollten gerade sein) und besserer Gabel etwas eindämmen. Aber jetzt ist es wieder so schlimm das ich eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung habe. Also Wunder bewirkt die Einstellung auch keine. Hängt auch davon ab was man sonst im Alltag macht (z.B. PC Arbeit nicht so toll), Alter und welche Strecken (DH ganz schlecht, XC gut).
Silikongriffe sollen auch etwas bringen.
Gabel Rebound so schnell wie möglich einstellen aber nicht so schnell das es aufschaukelt.
Lenker sollte nicht zu tief sein sonst hat man zuviel Druck auf den Armen. Aber zu hoch und dir schmiert das VR weg.


----------



## adrenochrom (23. Mai 2016)

J0HNW1CK schrieb:


> Oder gibt es auch andere Lösungen?



joggen skaten schwimmen schach


----------



## Wolfobert (23. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte auch lange Handgelenksschmerzen beim Biken. Als Selbstdiagnose beim Fahren fiel mir auf, das ich meine Handgelenke bzw. die Hände trotz Lenker mit Rise und Backsweep übertrieben nach aussen stellte und durch das Abstützen war das dann eben schmerzhaft.
In einem ersten Schritt bin ich ohne Griffe und mit Innensechskantschlüssel in der Hosentasche rumgefahren und habe solange den Lenker gedreht, bis die Handgelenke  relativ gerade waren. Dann testete ich die üblichen Griffe von Ergon und SQLab, die so allgemein empfohlen wurden. Als ich die MX711 von SQLab drauf hatte, fühlte es sich schon gut an und das hat sich auch auf einer längeren Tour bewiesen.
http://shop.sq-lab.com/Griffe/MTB/SQlab-Fahrradgriff-711-MX.html
Seither habe ich keine Handgelenkprobleme mehr.
Wie weit sich das auf Dein Problem übertragen lässt, weiss ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## xrated (23. Mai 2016)

Der Upsweep sorgt dafür das man die Ellbogen mehr anwinkelt, je höher der Winkel ist. Ebenso winkelt man die Ellbogen bei der Attack Position stark ab und man benötigt dann weniger Backsweep dadurch d.h. viele Trails = weniger Backsweep als wenn man die Arme gerade hat auf der Forstautobahn (viel Backsweep). Also erstmal muss man überhaupt den richtigen Lenker auswählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radler-29 (13. Juli 2016)

Meine Schmerzen in den Handgelenken sind viel weniger geworden seit ich viel mehr in die Pedale trete  Dadurch zieht man mehr oder öfter am Lenker glaube ich. Ansonsten erst mal die richtigen Griffe finden. Nicht so einfach zumal man dann noch die richtige Einstellung finden muss wenn man mit Hörner haben möchte. Ich selber habe Ergon GP4 und bin voll zufrieden. Schmerzen hat man aber immer mal wieder wie ich finde. Ausschütteln und weiter geht's


----------



## frogbite (27. Juli 2016)

... ich weiß, das will keiner hören, weil es das Problem erst nach einiger Zeit löst: Training der unteren Rückenmuskulatur (Lendenwirbelsäule). Stärkt die Haltekräfte im Rücken und entlastet damit die Hände (als Maßnahme neben Backsweep und etwas dämpfenden Griffen)

Gruß
F.B.


----------



## tombrider (27. Juli 2016)

Ich komme mit Flatbars gar nicht klar, da bekomme ich in kurzer Zeit Handgelenksschmerzen. Der Lenker ist bei mir horizontal waagerecht, aber etwas zu mir geneigt. Gute Gel-Polster in den Handschuhen (Roeckl) helfen mir ebenso wie uncoole Lenkerhörnchen, wo ich oft auf der Fahrt umgreife. Ich habe Griffe mit Handauflage (Ergon), die ich so weit nach oben drehe, daß meine Hände in eine Linie mit dem Unterarm "gezwungen" werden, ich also keinen Knick im Handgelenk bekommen kann. Mit all dem kann ich locker 7 Stunden schmerzfrei fahren, wo ich früher schon nach 20 Minuten Probleme bekommen habe.


----------



## stiggi (22. August 2016)

Mein Tipp: Nimm ERGON Griffe!


----------



## JulianFoerster9 (29. Juli 2020)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich habe Ergon Griffe und eine perfekte Satteleinstellung. Ich Schone mein Handgelenk jetzt schon zwei wochenlang und es wird immer schlechter. Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## DonArcturus (29. Juli 2020)

Die Handgelenke müssen gerade sein. Wenn man mit der Faust ganz fest gegen eine Wand drückt, geht das auch am Besten, wenn die Faust gegenüber dem Arm gerade ist. Dieselbe gerade Stellung sollte man am Lenker auch haben. Wichtig sind hier auch die Bremshebel, dass diese auf der richtigen Höhe sitzen. Mit den Fingern auf den Bremshebel gelegt sollte die Hand zum Arm hin eine gerade Linie bilden.
Es sind in den meisten Fällen nicht etwa die Gelenke selbst, die schmerzen, sondern die Sehnen, die hindurch gehen. Wie beim Bowndenzug auch mögen die es nicht, wenn sie um einen Knick gehen müssen.

Meine Erfahrungen stammen vom Motorradfahren, dürften theoretisch aber auch hier zutreffen. Beim Radeln hatte ich nie Probleme mit den Gelenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2020)

JulianFoerster9 schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich habe Ergon Griffe und eine perfekte Satteleinstellung. Ich Schone mein Handgelenk jetzt schon zwei wochenlang und es wird immer schlechter. Kann mir jemand helfen?


Nimm mal dünne und harte Griffe wie die ODI Ruffian.
Und en Rebound an der Gabel nicht so schnell einstellen.


----------



## Leggy (7. August 2020)

Evtl mal ausprobieren ob man bei ftp die hände vom Lenker nehmen könnte ohne zu kippen oder auf dem Sattel nach vorne zu ruschen. Falls das nicht geht den Sattel etwas nach hinten schieben und nochmal ausprobieren.


----------



## Sespri (8. August 2020)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nimm mal dünne und harte Griffe...


Mir fällt oft auf, dass du das empfiehlst. Griffig hart ja, aber dünn kommt doch schwer auf die Handgrösse an.

Jedesmal wenn ich meine Griffel um zu dünne Stengel klammern muss, fällt mir der Bericht über Wellensittich Haltung ein, den ich mal gelesen habe. Diese laufen in Australien oft im Sand und halten sich mit weitgespreizten Zehen an Sträuchern fest. In falscher Käfighaltung haben sie einen leichten Einstreu und dünne Stengel, um sich festzuhalten. Deshalb die Probleme mit den Füssen. 

Ich sehe da durchaus Parallelen, wenn ich die Hand mehr schliessen muss, als es meiner Anatomie gut tut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2020)

Sespri schrieb:


> Mir fällt oft auf, dass du das empfiehlst. Griffig hart ja, aber dünn kommt doch schwer auf die Handgrösse an.
> 
> Jedesmal wenn ich meine Griffel um zu dünne Stengel klammern muss, fällt mir der Bericht über Wellensittich Haltung ein, den ich mal gelesen habe. Diese laufen in Australien oft im Sand und halten sich mit weitgespreizten Zehen an Sträuchern fest. In falscher Käfighaltung haben sie einen leichten Einstreu und dünne Stengel, um sich festzuhalten. Deshalb die Probleme mit den Füssen.
> 
> Ich sehe da durchaus Parallelen, wenn ich die Hand mehr schliessen muss, als es meiner Anatomie gut tut.


Ok, wenn du Hände hast wie der Wellensittich Füße, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.

Ich habe Handschuhgröße 9,5 bis 10,0, also nicht gerade klein.

Sobald ich Griffe dicker als die ODI Ruffian fahre habe ich dicke Hände und Unterarme.

Ein Reck ist doch auch so dünn?


----------



## Sespri (8. August 2020)

Ich habe XXL oder 11.5, je nachdem wie es der Hersteller anschreibt. Und mit aktuell 95 kg bin ich auch nicht in der Liga der Kunstturner, obwohl der Vergleich mit der Reckstange gut ist.

Dicke Griffe mit weicher Oberfläche habe ich schon probiert und das ging nicht. Die eher undefinierte Haptik hat mich den Lenker genauso verkrampft halten lassen wie zu dünne Griffe. Ich denke, jeder muss das für ihn Beste herausfinden. Wird schon einen Grund haben, dass es so viele verschiedene Griffe gibt. Diverse mal durchzuprobieren würde ich jedem empfehlen. Manchmal gibt es auch ein Aha-Erlebnis wie ich es letztens mit den Pedalen hatte. 10mm breiter und länger und ich dachte, ich hätte ein neues Bike. 

Dabei ist es nur logisch. Hände und Füsse sind die einzigen Kontaktstellen zum Fahrzeug. Da werden fast 4-stellige Beträge in verschiedene Stossdämpfer investiert und so ein im Vergleich dazu "Pfennigartikel" behandelt man Stiefmütterlich...


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (8. August 2020)

Klettern gehen und mir handmaster plus trainieren. Dann gibt es nie wieder ein karpaltunnelsyndrom. Ergongriffe die normalen ohne Flügel helfen auch.


----------



## Sespri (9. August 2020)

Gut, vielleicht bin ich als Ex-Handwerker und seit bald 10 Jahren Boulderer, etwas verwöhnt was Armpump angeht. So Sachen wie die Faust nicht mehr zusammenbringen, kenne ich beim Biken wirklich nicht - beim Bouldern schon. Dieses Training kommt mir beim Biken sicher entgegen.

Mir fällt bei Gesundheitsfragen oft auf, dass man die Ursache gerne in der Bike Ergonomie sucht und im Eifer ausser acht lässt, dass Ausgleichssport in vielen Fällen die bessere Lösung wäre. Ich kann mich an eine Zeit erinnern, wo ich mal "nur" Biken war. Beine top, Lungen top, aber beim Anstieg schmerze mich dermassen das Kreuz, dass ich aufstehen und mich durchdrücken musste um Entspannung zu erfahren. Auch Nackenschmerzen, weil ich die Position nicht richtig halten konnte. Von optimaler Fahrweise weit entfernt. Runter war ich dann so erschöpft, dass es wiederum gefährlich wurde. Rumpfübungen und Krafttraining überhaupt, haben dieses Übel beseitigt. Und wirklich beseitigt, nicht nur gelindert.

Es liegt nicht immer am Reach oder Sitzwinkel, wenn`s zwickt...


----------



## Birotarier (10. September 2020)

frogbite schrieb:


> ... ich weiß, das will keiner hören, weil es das Problem erst nach einiger Zeit löst: Training der unteren Rückenmuskulatur (Lendenwirbelsäule). Stärkt die Haltekräfte im Rücken und entlastet damit die Hände (als Maßnahme neben Backsweep und etwas dämpfenden Griffen)
> 
> Gruß
> F.B.


Geht in die richtige Richtung. Das Fahrtechnikthema gleitet hier doch in eine Materialdikussion ab.
Gerade bei längeren Downhills besteht die Gefahr, zu lange mit hohem Druck auf den Händen zu fahren, was in Kombination mit ständigem oder häufigem Bremsen den Saft aus den Händen quetscht. Damit kommt man wieder auf eins der wichtigsten Fahrtechnikthemen: Die Grundposition. Diese in der Abfahrt dynamisch zu halten, ohne wegen ermüdender oder mangelhafter Rumpfstabilität dauerhaft in eine verkrampfte Liegestützposition zu rutschen ist nämlich gar nicht so einfach. Die Lehrbuchmäßige Grundposition mit gebeugten und außenrotierten Ellbogen und möglichest geraden Beinen kommt bei dynamischer Bewegung im Gelände auch an Ihre Grenzen. Stichwort: slack oder "ergonomische" Armhaltung (Bremsgriffe flacher ??, Mist, schon wieder Materialthema). Das in Kombination mit einem tief-flachen Oberkörper, abgesenkten Fersen, Tiefgehen mehr aus der Hüfte als aus den Knien nimmt mMn deutlich Druck aus den Händen, ohne den Druck am Vorderad zu verlieren. 
Vielleicht ist das, was ich da geschrieben habe aber auch Quatsch. Lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## Adieu (11. September 2020)

.


----------



## homerjay (11. September 2020)

Mein Tip: Der Advanced SL Lenker von NEWMEN und ergonomische Griffe. 
Habe den Lenker am Bike meiner Frau montiert und die war sofortbeschwerdefrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -blue- (11. September 2020)

JulianFoerster9 schrieb:


> ...... ich Schone mein Handgelenk jetzt schon zwei wochenlang und es wird immer schlechter. Kann mir jemand helfen?


Erster Ansprechpartner ist da m.E. ein Arzt. 
Wenn der unter dem Aspekt MTB alles in Ordnung findet, siehe Ratschläge aus dem Forum.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Gibey1312 (11. September 2020)

-blue- schrieb:


> Erster Ansprechpartner ist da m.E. ein Arzt.
> Wenn der unter dem Aspekt MTB alles in Ordnung findet, siehe Ratschläge aus dem Forum.
> Gute Besserung!


Richtig! 

20 Minuten sind auch ein sehr kurzer Zeitraum. Wenn es so schnell zu schmerzen kommt, muss ja was grundlegendes nicht passen.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. September 2020)

Alpinum schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf?
> Wäre ja geil, aber habe das so noch nie gehört oder darüber gelesen. Hast du eine Quelle dazu?



Ich bin die Quelle


----------



## HansPfaffe (22. November 2020)

Snowboardhandschuhe mit Schienen bzw Protoktoren sollten da helfen. Hatte auch oft Handgelenkschmerzen...mit diesen Handschuhen komplett weggegangen. Hält die Hände in der richtigen Position.


----------



## MantaHai (23. November 2020)

homerjay schrieb:


> Mein Tip: Der Advanced SL Lenker von NEWMEN und ergonomische Griffe.
> Habe den Lenker am Bike meiner Frau montiert und die war sofortbeschwerdefrei.


Oder Lenker mit 12-16° Backsweep, wir von SQ-Lab.


----------

